# Brother Shrike's Raven Guard



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm sure everyone on this board has secretly been saying to themselves, "Man, I wish Brother Shrike would show us his Raven Guard..." :wink: But sarcasm aside, here are some of my semi-finished RG metal guys. I will post more when I strip them and paint them. But anyway...

This guy is going in an assault squad, with one of the archive "turbofan" metal jump packs.

I was pretty pleased with how the plasma acceleration coils turned out.







I just noticed that the red and orange in the coil got onto the gunmetal part, so I need to touch that up.

here is a standard bolter tactical marine, I'm happy with the chest part.





Mk6 marine, just noticed some red on the legs and some greenstuff showing on the base. Argh.







One of the things I like most about my paint scheme is how it isn't just straight RGB 0:0:0 (AKA straight black) but it is more gray.

Anyway, here are some buildings.









And close ups on the Battle for Macragge terrain (I repainted the glass after taking the above pictures)










And I have more pics of my barricades if people want them, but I'm already fearing for people's 56K connections :angel:

C&C is appreciated.

EDIT: just realised that the aquila dude isn't metal, but whatever.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

i like the smashed ship - from battle if maggrae - I have one of those so looking at your useage I may be breaking it out


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool I used to do RG but got bored of black armour. Anway nice terrain and I like the way you've included some classic minis.


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

I've mostly finished Shrike's JP, so I'll take some pics and post that soon.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I dig the terrain as it is quite nice but I have to admit to not being keen on the marines at all. Personal thing for me but I prefer a clean paint job and the total drybrushing look does not do it for me. I would rather you took the black paint, lightened it just a tad with a grey or blue so that it isn't full black (which is what you said you wanted) and then painted that right on smoothly and evenly. Of course, that takes quite a bit more time than dry brushing as well which is not always what folks want. The plasma coil is very nice looking btw, that part turned out indeed.


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

Okay, thanks for the comments guys. I appreciate them. However, Wraith, I like the drybrushing so I'll keep it. I am also not going for a Golden Demon approach, but rather something that looks reasonable at an arm's length, and this technique does look better at distance. 

They also look, in my opinion a lot better in real life than in the pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

Alright here's the promised update, faster than I expected. 
Fixed plasma pistol:


New and improved trim:



Shrike's Jump pack:




C&C welcome.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice, you've done that white realy well! k:k:


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks. I'd also like to thank everyone here, because I've gotten WAY more responses here than I did on the B&C. Thanks everyone.


----------

